# Limpet outbreak



## cyclesnipas (Sep 8, 2013)

I got home tonight and there are limpets everywhere! Probably 100+ all over the glass of my 45 gallon. I know the limpets themselves are harmless but why such a huge sudden outbreak? Ive seen them a couple of times in the past, usually after a water change but never this many and the last water change was Sunday. Is this a sign of an issue? Water quality possibly? Is there anything I can do to get rid of them?


----------



## Freshcatch (Aug 8, 2012)

This is the brackish water limpet with a conical shell and a foot that attaches to rocks and shells in tidal areas? Or is this the PLANARIA infestation?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

if you do not have snails in the tank you can use a product called no-planaria.you should be able to find it on ebay.it is shrimp and fish safe.i have heard from a few sources that it will work on freshwater limpets.


----------



## Freshcatch (Aug 8, 2012)

Here is a link: No Planaria | Green Leaf Aquariums


----------



## cyclesnipas (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the replies folks. No not planaria thank god, they are the conical shelled snail relative. If they arent hurting anything I dont mind leaving them alone but are there any fish that may make a meal of them? Im always down for buying a new fish


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

baby assassin snails are reported to eat them,but then you have baby assassin snails.some goldfish eat them,but from what i understand this is hit-and-miss.


----------



## cyclesnipas (Sep 8, 2013)

They come and go. Ive seen them in the past but not this many. It can be weeks to months before they reappear which i find kinda strange. They are harmless I know but Im more concerned with what may have caused such a large bloom. Is it a good or bad sign or am I over thinking it?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

over feeding or not enough gravel vacs will bring them on.like snails only harder to get rid of.more water changes will help.


----------

